# Yet another ca18det question



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I wouldn't ask if i coudn't find a good answer by searching, I promise.

I'm hitting the boneyards in SoCali this weekend and I'm wondering, do I just need to pull the engine harness and ecu from Pulsar (from what I read I need an 88-90 Pulsar equipped with a GA16 engine, please correct me if I'm wrong)?

I helped with an EJ18 to EJ20 turbo swap on a 92 Impreza so I have some experience doing engine swaps, and what we did there was replace the engine harness, ECU and gauges, all from the same JDM donor. We didn't have to use the whole car's harness since they are basically the same except for what we replaced.

Mechanically the engine went right in, so I'm guessing a similar level of difficulty is to be expected for the CA18DET, although I am just guessing and I can't seem to find a clear answer to this by searching the forums (although I have found TONS of info and I appriciate the time/knowledge you folks have shared).

Now I am not some 16 y.o. with a beater and a dream. I was almost going to give up on the poor Sentra, thinking (wrongly) there was ~nothing~ I could do performance-wise. I now know otherwise.

The question is now: How much is haviong a boxy beater that smokes nearly everything on the road? More than anyone can imagine.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm assuming you have the DET engine and are just looking for the harness. You'll need a 88-90 Pulsar with a CA18DE, not GA16. Do you have the DET ECU? The pulsar ECU won't work.

Also, you'll need the entire hydraulic clutch setup. From the pedal and pedal bracket, all the way to the slave cylinder. If you don't have all the motor/tranny mounts and cross member, you'll need those too. Power steering pump, resevior and lines, and radiator will also be needed. If you don't already have it, you'll need the shift linkage assembly...whole thing.

There may be more but that's what comes to mind.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Oh good to know, I understood from all the previous posts that you can use the mounts, although I did know you needed the parts you mentioned.


Actually getting the engine/tranny is the easiest part (except of course for the $$$) Its the electrical/electronics that I'm having a hard time finding info for.

So you use the CA18DE (engine?) harness, but the CA18DET ECU?

Also can one use wire the det ecu ONLY to the engine or can you splice in the B12 instrument cluster into the DET?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

ill tell you this this swap is not easy or cheap it take a lot of research and pattience and money im going trough the same process i been collecting parts for a yr now and i finally got everything i need i have no mechanical expirience and im going to ake a crack at if u want u can e-mail me ir instant message me at [email protected] i live in southern cali in fontana i have a 87 sentar thats getting ready for my ca18det engine im just waiting on the rest of the parts from dee(boost_boy) so i can finally start and finish these swap


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't see how the pulsar's harness can be used because of the different type connector for the ECU, I would think it's a MUST to get a DET harness. When Bosst_boy did his swap(s) he integrated the engine harness with the B12's chassis harness (on the B12 they are one harness, the CA's have a seperate harness for the engine and chassis).


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i think u can use the pulsar engine harness u just have to reprogramed the pulsar ecu which is what im getting my both harness were modified the body and engine harness the engine harness is parts from the ca18de and the ca18det harness and with the ca18de ecu reprogramed by jwt with 550cc injectors


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I don't see how the pulsar's harness can be used because of the different type connector for the ECU, I would think it's a MUST to get a DET harness. When Bosst_boy did his swap(s) he integrated the engine harness with the B12's chassis harness (on the B12 they are one harness, the CA's have a seperate harness for the engine and chassis).


 I dont agree you need the DET harness. You can use the CA18DE harness you just need to configure some of the ECU pinouts. That is the reason why Pulsar SE are easy to swap the DET (not mentioning the tranny and mounts). You can also use the CA18DE ECU but need to be reporgrammed by JWT. Best one to use according to boost_boy, SDS stand alone engine management system.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you guys are right, I was just thinking if you didn't want to do that stuff.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

ur probally right minute rice but where are going to find a bluebird ecu for a front wheel drive?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

ebay or nico but you're gonna give up some $$$$$$$$ for it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Mervic said:


> I dont agree you need the DET harness. You can use the CA18DE harness you just need to configure some of the ECU pinouts. That is the reason why Pulsar SE are easy to swap the DET (not mentioning the tranny and mounts). You can also use the CA18DE ECU but need to be reporgrammed by JWT. Best one to use according to boost_boy, SDS stand alone engine management system.


So if you use the CA18DE harness, you can use the E16 ECU so long as you configure the ECU pinouts? In other words, if you want to use the CA18DE ECU, e.g., swap out the E16 ECU and put in the CA18DE ECU in its place, you have the CA18DE ECU reprogrammed by JWT?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you can't use the E16 anything, you need the CA harness and if it's a DE harness get the DE ECU reprogrammed to run the DET.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

minute rice is right if u want bill iu can give me a call and ill explain it to you?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> you can't use the E16 anything, you need the CA harness and if it's a DE harness get it reprogrammed to run the det.


Just curious how you reprogram a harness?  J/K...I know what you meant


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

LOL!!! I was typing faster than I was thinking, I'll change that so nobody gets confused.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

how is ur ca18det swap going minutericesentra?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

still at the "gathering parts" stage, I plan on a full rebuild, and taking the head to a shop to have a valve job and maybe some porting done, I'm also gonna try to get a buddy of mine to make some single belt and two belt aluminum crank pulleys cause I'd love to get rid of the stock massive paperweight and so would a few other people. Lightweight flywheel will go on also and I might go for LSD and I might not, before I tear into the engine too much I will be completely upgrading the suspension/brakes to hopefully at least a coilover and NX2000 setup with maybe a 1-1/2" to 2" drop. I still haven't got a PM reply from Charles about the rear caliper brackets he made, I guess I need to find his Email address. I've got some cool plans for the DET though like top mount intercoler(not even close to what you're thinking) to make use of a future cowl hood, shaved valve covers that look like an RB's(for looks and to get rid of the PCV system), Here's a little preview of the half finished valve covers http://community.webshots.com/photo/92785360/143578229FunyAA 
I'm planning on moving outta the house(stilll living with parents) this summer into a house that has a two car garage and an extra bedroom for engine building, then I'm gonna find another cheap little B12 or N13 to beat around in while the sentra's being overhauled, also will be doing a full autometer gauge conversion while the car's torn apart. Once I get the car to the mechanical level I want it, it will be stripped down again and completly repainted in some form of midnight blue.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hey minute rice just curious, did you do/are doing the wiring yourself?


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> shaved valve covers that look like an RB's(for looks and to get rid of the PCV system


That looks pretty hot, how did you accomplish this look?
I thought PCV was necessary in order to keep things fresh in the valving area. Doesn't the oil sludge up in there if you don't vent the gasses?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I have and will continue doing all the wiring myself since this is an easy thing for me, I'm stiil trying to decide wether to go with a modified stock ECU or standalone system, I don't know anything yet about timing and fuel curves but I haven't really researched it much yet.

I had my instructor at vo-tech TIG weld them for me(FREE!!!) of course they warped a little but nothing a little heat and patience can't fix(I could've bondo'ed them and been done with it but I didn't want to worry about that stuff giving out and falling into the valve train), There is still a fitting on the back right of the rear valve cover that will be used for venting, it will go to a catch can with a breather on it to relieve crakcase pressure and now I won't have to worry about finding oil pools in my intake piping, and if I do there will be no guessing as to what it is. The valve covers will be painted midnight blue with the car.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> still at the "gathering parts" stage, I plan on a full rebuild, and taking the head to a shop to have a valve job and maybe some porting done, I'm also gonna try to get a buddy of mine to make some single belt and two belt aluminum crank pulleys cause I'd love to get rid of the stock massive paperweight and so would a few other people. Lightweight flywheel will go on also and I might go for LSD and I might not, before I tear into the engine too much I will be completely upgrading the suspension/brakes to hopefully at least a coilover and NX2000 setup with maybe a 1-1/2" to 2" drop. I still haven't got a PM reply from Charles about the rear caliper brackets he made, I guess I need to find his Email address. I've got some cool plans for the DET though like top mount intercoler(not even close to what you're thinking) to make use of a future cowl hood, shaved valve covers that look like an RB's(for looks and to get rid of the PCV system), Here's a little preview of the half finished valve covers http://community.webshots.com/photo/92785360/143578229FunyAA
> I'm planning on moving outta the house(stilll living with parents) this summer into a house that has a two car garage and an extra bedroom for engine building, then I'm gonna find another cheap little B12 or N13 to beat around in while the sentra's being overhauled, also will be doing a full autometer gauge conversion while the car's torn apart. Once I get the car to the mechanical level I want it, it will be stripped down again and completly repainted in some form of midnight blue.


Hey Jon, If you want a tranny with LSD, I can sell you my tranny with the phantom grip in it for a nice price with axles.

On another subject, you can use all the wiring out of the pulsar, but be prepared to have some headaches. There is no write-ups for this and i will never make one for anyone. I can only wire the thing up using knowledge of clor codes and sheer experience with nissan wiring, since I don't discriminate against any nissan car (except the B15s). Like Mervic said, you want to put a CA18DET into sentra, go get a stansalone engine management system.


Dee


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

If you still have the tranny after I hit the yards soon I'll definitely be interested! 
I'll PM you in a sec.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

boost_boy said:


> Hey Jon, If you want a tranny with LSD, I can sell you my tranny with the phantom grip in it for a nice price with axles.
> 
> Like Mervic said, you want to put a CA18DET into sentra, go get a stansalone engine management system.


If Jon passes on the LSD tranny, I might be interested. Also, does that second part hold true if you are swapping the motor into a Pulsar?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

livelyjay said:


> If Jon passes on the LSD tranny, I might be interested. Also, does that second part hold true if you are swapping the motor into a Pulsar?


Don't sleep on it! I've offered things to help peple out and the only one that seem to be serious about their swap is nismo87r. He is now the owner of my harnesses, 550c injectors, z32 afm, ecu, and special made instrument cluster. He spent good money, so he gets what he paid for. This tranny will support 170mph and can withstand better than 500hp with the right clutch. I hate to see it go, but I have too many! It's actually in my g/f's car right now and that car almost never goes anywhere as it's just chilling right now while the head and pistons are being upgraded.

Dee


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

boost_boy said:


> Don't sleep on it! I've offered things to help peple out and the only one that seem to be serious about their swap is nismo87r


I'm serious about my swap too, I just don't have the funds for the motor right now. Right now I'm working on getting my Pulsar road worthy.

Again, does the standalone statement hold true for doing the CA18DET swap into a Pulsar? I was under the impression I can just get all the stuff from an SE Pulsar and drop the motor right in (of course there will be setbacks as with any swap)?

What clutch would be the best to upgrade to when doing this swap?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i spent close to 3,000 in parts but i been gathering parts for a 1yr now way to long of a time. the thing about all this older non popular imports car is that u have to have the love for them either wise you will never build(hook-up) beacuse of how they are and no aftermarket support when it comes to b12 anything u do to it is unique. u really dont see b12 modified an if you its your basic nose parts such as exhaust headers. you will rarelly seeany fast b12 so what you really have to ask ur self is it worth all the time and money or should u just go buy a civic or even an b13 with an sr swap.? but then again what do i know im just a guy with a dream since a was 18 im now 23 :loser:


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

god what a load of crap i just wrote :dumbass:


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

livelyjay said:


> I'm serious about my swap too, I just don't have the funds for the motor right now. Right now I'm working on getting my Pulsar road worthy.


Well, I am reconsidering this after doing some rear brake work to no avail on my Pulsar. The bolts on this thing are so rusted I had to use a propane torch to heat them enough to bust them loose. I've already broken some screws in the engine compartment that were used to ground and mount some fog lights that I took off. I'm worried that things will be too rusted under the hood that doing a swap would be a major pain in the butt. Maybe once I get my work done and use the car for a while I'll sell it, buy an Pulsar NX SE from CA or down south that's in better condition and go from there.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you should grab that tranny if you can, I need to do some looking to see if I can find one around here first.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

I know your B12's there were'nt CA's like our ZX's but what I found with the wiring may be relevant (it might not...if so just ignore me  )

Our B12 coupes (ZX model) came with either CA18DE or CA16DE. Of the two the CA16DE ECCS system is closer to the CA18DET one as like the CA18DET it uses dropping resistors whereas the CA18DE doesn't. However both harnesses have a completely different ECU connection to the DET and after thorougly checking out the options I decided it was easier to use the DET engine harness from an S13. It was possible to chop the ECU plugs off a CA16DE harness and splice on the CA18DET one but there were so many wiring colour differences that I decided against it for the sake of fault finding later.

I don't think you guys got the S13 with a CA18DET in there only the KA24 (is that right?) but if anyone is struggling to find the bits I can probably source engine harnesses and ECUs for CA18DET's here as they are not too hard to come by.

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

We never got the DET's over here, CA or SR.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> We never got the DET's over here, CA or SR.


Wow, I never realised the CA18DET wasn't sold there at all. So all the ones used there are import engines? 

Here in the B12 range (which consists of the coupe like mine and a wagon..no sedans at all) we got E series engines and the twin cam CA's and in the N13 range (hatchback and sedan only) we got E series, GA and CA twin cams. 

It's fairly easy to get RWD CA18DET's (S13 200sx) and FWD SR20DE's (Nissan Primera ZX and eGT). It's impossible to get FWD CA18DET's as they weren't sold here ...not that it matters as RWD ones will do the job anyway. 

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that's crazy I'de like to see the difference between the N13's, I'm sure I've seen the other type before but don't remember, this is the only N13 available here available with the E16i, GA16i, CA16DE, or CA18DE, depending on what year/trim level it was.
http://community.webshots.com/album/118595249tbAvol

Did any B12's or N13's come with AWD besides the B12 wagon?


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> that's crazy I'de like to see the difference between the N13's, I'm sure I've seen the other type before but don't remember, this is the only N13 available here available with the E16i, GA16i, CA16DE, or CA18DE, depending on what year/trim level it was.
> http://community.webshots.com/album/118595249tbAvol
> 
> Did any B12's or N13's come with AWD besides the B12 wagon?


We never got the KN13 at all here. The only type of N13 we got is like this...



















We also got the same shape but as a sedan with a trunk. The hatchback came as a 3 or 5 door and the sedan as a four door.

We never got any AWD B12 or N13's here although I believe AWD N13's were sold in Scandinavia with GA16DE's in them. I'd love to get hold of one eventually for a project. Also in Scandinavia they sold AWD Nissan Prairies (model M10 ..sold as a Stanza Wagon in the US) which have a CA20S so I'm thinking AWD N13 hatchback, M10 tranny and a hot CA18DET! Oh man, that'd be fun...

Eddie


----------

